# browser hijacking



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2004)

es hat mich nun auch erwischt. Habe mir sowohl Ad-Aware und spybot runtergeladen zhd auch unter regedit versucht, das Ding zu erwischen, aber es gelingt mir nicht. Jedesmal beim Hochfahren versucht es eine Verbindung herzustellen, die Startseite wird immer überschrieben und führt mich auf eine Seite "thenewsearch". Anfangs hat es sogar die Rufnummer und die Daten im DFÜ-Netzwerk eigene Verbindung überschrieben, aber das habe ich ihm ausgetrieben. Jetzt versucht er beim Hochfahren eine neue "eigen Verbindung" zu erstellen (man sieht es bei ausgeschltetem Modem im DFÜ-Netzwerk, dass mehrmals eine neue eigene Verbindung estellt wird. Wenn dies dann wg. des ausgeschalteten Modems mehrmals nicht gelingt gibt er auf). Außerdem habe ich eine nervige Zusatzleite in meiner Symbolleiste. WIE bekomme ich das Ding weg? Vielen Dank für Tipps! widi


----------



## Heiko (14 Oktober 2004)

Such mal im Web nach CWShredder, danach nochmal mit Spybot drüber und das bringt die meisten Probleme in den Griff.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (14 Oktober 2004)

Oh, was sehen meine Augen im Qeulltext, Frau Jessica von sexfiles, ala ring0406808080, hat da ihren boesen JavaScript in der Seite. Suche mal nach einer explorer.exe bzw internet.exe. BTW, welche Nummer steht denn jetzt da drin? 

Interessant ist auch der Aufruf eines CGI Scripts connect.cgi 



> We are preparing a small plugin. REPORT A SPAMER or ILLEGAL USAGE e-mail [email protected]
> This operation is totally safe and certified by Microsoft Authenticode


Gr,
TSCN

PS: Ach ja, da gibt es auch einen angeblichen Uninstaller.
Ich weiss aber nicht, ob ich dem vertrauen wuerde  



> If you don't want to continue using this page, follow
> instruction below:
> 
> 1. Download uninstaller (right click and choose "Save target as.." from pulldown menu
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2004)

danke für die tipps.
1. cw shredder hab ich runtergeladen, dazu die entsprechende software. krieg jetzt folgende fehlermeldung: command line option syntax error. Type comand /? for help.
2. der auf der seite angegebene uninstaller funktioniert tatsächlich nicht.
3. jetzt hat's auch meine maus erwischt, geht fast nicht mehr.

und nun?????

danke

widi


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2004)

ach ja - die Maus-Batterien sind neu ...


----------



## virenscanner (14 Oktober 2004)

Erstelle bitte mal ein HiJackThis-LOG und poste es als *Attachment*. Vielleicht können wir im LOG etwas "erkennen"...


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

bitte was?? Du sprichst hier mit einem DAU, keine Ahnung wie man das macht. Könntest Du mir bitte sagen, wie ich was mache, damit ich den hijack LOG posten kann? 

Danke

widi

P.S.: DAU = dümmster anzunehmender User ...


----------



## virenscanner (15 Oktober 2004)

HiJackThis starten.

"SCAN" anklicken.  Wenn der Scanvorgang beendet ist, wechselt der entsprechende Button automatisch auf "Save log".

"Save log" anklicken, dann z.B. Verzeichnis oben auf "C:\" einstellen und z.B. "LOGFILE" als Dateinamen eingeben.


Um diese Datei "C:\LOGFILE" als Attachment an ein Posting anzuhängen, einfach unterhalb des Editierfensters auf "Attachment hinzufügen" klicken. Anschließend auf "Browse" klicken und Verzeichnis/Dateinamen eingeben.

Nach dem Abschicken ist "Deine Datei" dann als Attachment Deines Postings zu sehen.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

sorry, hab mir hijack this erneut runtergeladen - es kommt die gleiche fehlermeldung wie oben beim cwshredder bereits gepostet - langsam gehts in richtung verzweiflung. könnte ich dich mal anrufen? hier meine adresse: [email protected] danke widi

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB tf/mod _


----------



## Stalker2002 (15 Oktober 2004)

So langsam beschleicht mich der Verdacht, das du deinen Rechner lieber mal plattmachen solltest um ein sauberes System aufzusetzen.
Dein System scheint ja dermaßen "zerknittert" zu sein, das nicht mal native Windows-Software richtig funkt...
Sorry, aber ein anderer Ansatz fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein.

MfG
L.


----------



## virenscanner (15 Oktober 2004)

Lege HiJackThis.exe in z.B. dasVerzeichnis "C:\HJT".

Versuche danach bitte einmal, HiJackThis über "START", "AUSFÜHREN" "C:\HJT\Hijackthis.exe" ... zu starten.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

hab ich gemacht - gleiche fehlermeldung. Allerdings ist der hjt keine exe datei, sondern ein zip - und die will nicht funzen (siehe fehlermeldung) und nu? Platt machen macht mir keine all zu grosse freunde ....

widi


----------



## Stalker2002 (15 Oktober 2004)

widi schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich gemacht - gleiche fehlermeldung. Allerdings ist der hjt keine exe datei, sondern ein zip - und die will nicht funzen (siehe fehlermeldung) und nu? Platt machen macht mir keine all zu grosse freunde ....
> 
> widi



Mal schauen, ob die Mods mir den folgenden "Kunstgriff" durchgehen lassen...  

Lade die hier angehängte Datei HijackThis.zip herunter und benenne sie um in HijackThis.exe
Es ist kein Zip-Archiv, sondern die blanke *.exe, die ich hier aber nicht als *.exe hochladen kann. Ich hoffe, das funzt dann bei dir.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

DU BIST EIN HELD!!!!!!!!!!

and here are the results:


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

so, hab alles, was der hijack this gefunden hat runtergeschmissen - und, was soll ich sagen - perfekt!! Bis auf die Maus, die noch immer spinnt, ist alles weg, eischl. der toolbar. Vielen Dank an wen auch immer aus Stuttgart, Du oder Ihr habt mir super geholfen. Wenn ich noch ein Tipp habt für die Maus wäre das auch toll. Ansonsten vielen Dank únd schönes WE

widi


----------

